# Solved: 1080P vs. 720P HDTV (I bought a 720P should I take it back?)



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello. I just purchased a Sharp 26" LCD HDTV. It is computer/tv combo. Its 720P. Whats the primary difference between 1080P and 720P? Is there any noticeable difference? If its big should I take mine back?

Adam


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I doubt you would know the difference in viewing, but read the following links. General consensus is it's not worth the extra cost for general usage, but 1080P may be preferred if using Xbox or PS.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6449_7-6810011-1.html

http://www.presentationtek.com/2008/03/28/1080p-vs-720p-or-full-hd-vs-hd-resolution/

http://screenmedia.wordpress.com/2008/02/04/revisiting-the-720p-vs-1080p-thing/

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/29221

Me - I wouldn't make the change unless cost the same and I didn't have to drive far to make the swap.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, neither Comcast or Verizon FiOS broadcasts in 1080p. I have a 720p and a 1080p TV, and both look great.


----------



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

If I keep the 720P will it be a noticeable difference with a HD DVD player? How less quality would it be compared to a 1080P with a HD DVD Player? 

Also, for anyone who has used Xbox on a 720P, how is the screen?

Adam


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'll never see the difference with a DVD, since any DVD us upconverting from a lower resolution signal anyway. The only place you'll see it is with a source that provides a true 1080p output, such as a BlueRay player. As far as the XBOX, I really don't know what it's capabilities are.


----------



## Adame24 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses John Will and everyone else. I really appreciate it.

Adam


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

